# Will a distribution tool fix this?



## FlatWhitey (Apr 15, 2020)

Here I am again, tapping into the font of extensive knowledge that be this [email protected]

Naked portafilter arrived, using an 18g VST basket, getting 36g out in 30s.

Of the six shots, all have begun to flow sooner than anywhere else, and also far faster from the 7 or 8 o'clock sector of the basket (if the portafilter handle is 6 o'clock). Much of the rest of the basket remains a gradual drip until late into the shot.

Will a distribution tool fix this? If yes, any recommended ones for the 58mm Gaggia Classic PF?

Hugh


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I doubt it, what do the untapped grinds look like in the basket?

If they are not uniform as far as consistency and level the you will need to work on that.

Also worth considering is that even if the grounds look great and appear perfect prior to tamping the distribution may be off below the surface.

When I had a specialita it produced a wonderfull fluffy delivery to the basket and a few taps would settle the grounds into a nice flat surface. However because of the deliver angle that the grinds come in at (at speed) you still end up with a dense spot in the basket. WDT and a funnel is the easiest work around for this.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

No, a distribution tool (or a leveler as they should really be called!) is a nice to have for some people (e.g. I like them), but they're not essential or even neccesarily a particularly valuable part of a workflow. You'll only add another variable by using them. Distribution/WDT as @HowardSmith alludes to is a different thing, and you can simpyl use a pin or cocktail stick etc.

It'll most likely be a puck prep problem somewhere. Easiest thing for us is if you post a video of shot prep + shot being pulled.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

As above, WDT by far the simplest, cheapest and likely most effective solution to most puck defect issues. You're trying to achieve uniform density of the grounds bed and a level surface before tamping. Areas of lower density offer less resistance to the water so it will rush through these instead of the denser areas.

That said, you're using a Classic, right? If so, did you swap to a brass dispersion block? These can cause jetting that only compounds any issues resulting from poor prep. I had to modify my brass block for that reason. Tweaks to the dispersion block aside, I'm getting consistently good results from my Classic by:



Single dosing from a hand grinder with a funnel on the PF


WDT, or stirring with a cocktail stick


Levelling with a levelling tool, set to produce a flat but not compressed bed of grounds


A level tamp with a 58.4mm, flat-based tamper


As @catpuccino says, you could probably omit the levelling stage and so long as you tap the bed to a reasonably level state, still achieve comparable results.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

I had real problems with channeling which i didnt realise with my classic until I got the bottomless PF and it was all over the show. I have tried a ton of combinations and am finally getting a better flow through the VST basket. I did:

1 Back to stock dispersion block and shower screen.

2 Only tighten the shower screen just enough to stop it spinning around, I had it WAY too tight.

3. 9 bar pressure mod.

4. I have a hand grinder but I stir my grounds with a bamboo stick and give it a little shake to get it fluffy.

5. Slowly/steadily pour into the portafilter (using the bamboo stick) so I get a nice even central pile.

6. About 3-6 taps to the portafilter and they fall flat (depending how well I did no.5) I used to spend an age with a needle in a cork stirring them in but was not consistent.

7. I now have a motta distributer (literally from last week), that I use just to set a light flat base for me to then tamp.

8. Gently get it fitted to the machine.

Overall I think sets 4 and 5 are the most important for me that cant be rushed but my pour is better but I do have to be careful. Overall is quite frustrating at times.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

You might just be tamping at a slight angle, so you get coffe dripping first where the puck is thinner


----------



## FlatWhitey (Apr 15, 2020)

So many responses, thank you kindly!

It's stock head unit, no brass, and I've loosened the shower screen as it was in there mighty tight.

I've been changing things in my process one at a time as a result of your guidance to see what seems to be the primary issue. The two biggest:

1. Toothpick stirring - thus far, more flow is coming from other areas of the basket and not just the usual 7/8 o'clock position, which is great. I suspect that must be the position I tip the grinds at, thereby meaning they fall mostly elsewhere and only reach that spot when I tap the full basket. Great step forward therefore.

2. Level tamping - lifting the portafilter to eye level with the tamper still in place has revealed I'm crap at tamping. It is indeed usually tipped more down at the lower edge of the basket (towards where the gush is). That's the section closest to me when I'm tamping, which makes sense to be getting the most force given my poor technique. That combined with there being fewer grinds there in the first place due to the inconsistent loading, again fits with the increased flow.

3. Tapping the basket - this doesn't create a level surface for me. It looks like the contours of the South Downs! Definitely need to practice. I imagine I'm doing it too hard thus causing parts to shift way over rather than just filling voids?

4. Grind - this I haven't been playing with, other than the usual dialling in. Below is a photo of the typical distribution in the basket straight out of the grinds pot of my 1Zpresso JX Pro into the basket:








I now stir this with the stick, tap (badly it seems) and then tamp (improving as I'm really paying attention to this now).

I'll report back when I've improved my technique on all the aspects you've raised.

This is a great forum! Thank you all again.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Bagpu55 said:


> I had real problems with channeling which i didnt realise with my classic until I got the bottomless PF and it was all over the show. I have tried a ton of combinations and am finally getting a better flow through the VST basket. I did:
> 
> 4. I have a hand grinder but I stir my grounds with a bamboo stick and give it a little shake to get it fluffy.
> 
> ...


 I was already doing point number 4, but then I would pour directly into the portafilter straight from the grinds box but using your point number 5 tip, I found that it was better distributed in the PF, thank you!


----------

